# It's Friday



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

RLT19 for me


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

This one still for me!


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

At the moment, this


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

> JonW Posted Today, 03:16 AM
> 
> This one still for me!


Jon,

Seems to me you don't need those other watches you have!
















Revue Thommen Airspeed Classic for me. Been really hard to track this one down. The most comfortable bracelet ever. Period. Got a matching one for the wifee from fellow forumer Dave. Thanks Dave


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

This earlier today:










And now this:


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

This 'novelty' watch for me


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Blingski Vostok auto with fingerprints







.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT16


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Old Red Hand for me today, (took this last night and no, Jason and I didn't speak







)


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

This has just returned from an holiday "down under" to these shores - well Channel Isles!!

Apologies to JonW for pinching his piccy but I haven't had a chance to do any of my own.

*RLT 11 4/50*


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## JonF (Aug 26, 2005)

This one for me - now on an RLT black heavy leather strap.










Pic shamelessly stolen from our host - hope you don't mind Roy


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I've been wearing the RLT21 for the last few weeks. Still struggling to take a decent photo though!

*RLT21 on brown alligator strap*










*RLT21 - decorated Valjoux 7751*


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

This one today...


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

This one for me:


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

nice watch dave ,dont think i've ever seen one of those before,maker,caliber,price etc ( i like a rundown of something ive not seen before







)

this ones getting an airing this weekend


----------



## Marky (Sep 29, 2005)

Today, I mostly be wearin me baby







Seiko.


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Back to the vintage pieces today - an old Eterna dating back to 1943.


----------



## rsykes2000 (Dec 3, 2003)

Nearly 30 years old (made Nov 76), Seiko Quartz Type II, made in Japan, 2 jewel 4623 movement.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Started the morning off with this...

*1970`s Lordex `Digital`, 1 Jewel Pin Pallet.*


















Now wearing this...

*Buran `Big Flight` 42mm, Poljot cal3105, 17 Jewels*


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Orsa for a change.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Still working hard, still wearing the manky Avia


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Wearing this today







I really like the Strela but it could do with a quick set date because if anybody ask's me I've never got the date set correct


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I started the day off wearing my Zeno Explorer. Since then I've changed to the Seiko perpetual 200m diver that arrived this morning from Taiwan - no pics of it yet unfortunately but I'll try & post some tomorrow. It's a nice unusual piece (no longer made by Seiko) which I like very much. I may have found a decent Japy alternative









It looks like I'll have to offer the Omega Dynamic for sale sooner rather than later
















In the meantime here's a picture of the Zeno


----------



## Mal52 (Oct 7, 2003)

Going With BC3+










RT XLarge Later










Cheers Mal


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Mal52 said:


> Going With BC3+
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the Oris - it's got a similar look to the RLT26, don't you think?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Been wearing this a lot recently


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

WOWSER, the watches on these friday watch threads get classier each week.

managed to 'reposses' this one from my lad, he's got a really nice accurist chrono now


















seiko divers cal 7s26 (can't remember which model, something like 033







)

regards, john.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Beeeeeeautiful watch there Dave ME......

Omega Speedy date today....Olympic edition

One day I'll get around to posting pix in here, lazy b*****d I am









Best regards David


----------



## Andy (Feb 23, 2003)

Arrived today.

Lovely example.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Switched to this little thing







I managed to catch the postman for once


















Borrowed pic


----------



## psychlist (Feb 28, 2005)

Speedmaster for me - with display back


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Switched to this - looks like rain possibly


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

Marathon 'Maraglow' Standard Field watch for me today. It didn't feel right, I normally wear the Black monster on Fridays.....

Camera still out of action so had to use a stock photo.

Andrew.










(Pic courtesy of copyright holder)


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

This when I woke up this morning


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Haven't worn the Castell for a while, 'til tonight.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Haven't worn the Castell for a while, 'til tonight.


Weird thing Stan, I had mine on for a while today for the first time in at least a couple of months


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

hakim said:


> > JonW Posted Today, 03:16 AM
> >
> > This one still for me!
> 
> ...


Lol, you could be right there - especially as it seems a few of the others have been heading to new owners recently... but the Doxa will be knocked off its perch soon by a new watch hopefully!



Bareges said:


> This has just returned from an holiday "down under" to these shores - well Channel Isles!!
> 
> Apologies to JonW for pinching his piccy but I haven't had a chance to do any of my own.


No problem, enjoy the watch mate!



mach 0.0013137 said:


> Now wearing this...
> 
> *Buran `Big Flight` 42mm, Poljot cal3105, 17 Jewels*


Thats just like my Oris BC! er except the BC has the date round the outside...


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

joolz said:


> At the moment, this


That is one of best Tissots I have seen. What is model name?


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Tissot PR 50 model number T34.1483.52










Purchased on 17.08.2004 in Nowy Sacz, Poland.


----------

